# For Multiple Dog Households, Preferred Age Gap?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just curious for those who are a multiple dog household, what is your preferred age gap between dogs?


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

I have 2. The age gap I have had was 4-5 years. But right now it is almost 8 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

This is my first time having two dogs (it's been a little over a year now since getting dog #2). I have an almost 11 year old and the other one is around 4 years old. It has worked out pretty well. Sometimes I wish my younger dog had a playmate (my older dog does not like to play) but at least he is old enough that he isn't overly exuberant and pesky to her. And I enjoy not having a puppy


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I currently have two and there is an 8 or 9 year gap between them (can't know for sure how old my rescue really is, so 8 or 9 years is an estimate). I won't do that large of a gap again. I think a 3-5 year gap is what we will do next time.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have six-the oldest four are within 6-8 months of the one before the next-then two years and then 4 years.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I like 2-3 years. Gives me time to raise one before focusing on another. 

Right now I have a 12 yo, 9yo, 9yo and 3yo. 

The second 9yo is a recent "rescue" from a friend who passed away. Or else I would not have her. But I love her dearly having known her her whole life.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to think 2 years was the sweet spot, but after fostering a puppy and Delgado was 3 years it was perfect! Delgado was great on his training but still had lots of energy and a great amount of patience for puppy antics


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

My 2 are three years apart and it has worked out great. 

The older female has had quite a lot of obedience training and she is very active and accepting of her younger male 'brother'.

Because she has had a lot of training, it has made it easier to spend the time needed to get a good start with the pup, plus she is a good example!

I wouldn't do it any different.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I think anywhere between 1-3 years would be ideal, or else two opposite sex puppies @ same age puppies. I have found that the bigger the age span, which might be ideal for us, doesn't seem to work as well for the older dog who usually does not want to be pestered to that degree by a puppy. 

Some people don't like to get dogs too close in age as they will get older together and they will most likely go through heart ache back to back. On the other hand, I have seen people struggle with the dilemma of having a young high energy dog ready to go for miles and having to either leave the older dog at home which is devastating to the older dog, or taking the older dog with them and the older dog struggles to keep up. I even know of one man whose older Irish Setter would just lay down on the trail and he would continue on with his younger Irish Setter as both him and his young dog were far from ready to call it a day. He would swing back to get the older, now rested dog on his way back and take them both home. Not an option I would choose, but leaving the older dog at home is heartbreaking to the dog and to the owner.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Preferred would be 2-3 years, but that hasn't happened in a long time. LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I currently have an 8yo, 5yo, and two 2yo's. I won't get my next one until the two year olds are 6. Too much training to do so little time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine are 11.5, 6, 4.5, 3.5, 3, 3, and 18 months. Even though they are close in age, I got them at different ages and all had training down when the next one came in.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Just curious for those who are a multiple dog household, what is your preferred age gap between dogs?


Prefered or actual? I don't think it really matters. The best of all worlds would be to have them spread out so I wouldn't lose a bunch all at once, but then the dreaded DM or something else dreadful happens and I wind up losing a bunch close together. 

I have shelter and rescue dogs now so best guess on ages are 10, 4, 3, and aprox 1.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we waited for two years apart, but I think the really important thing is to have your older dog (s) trained and well behaved as the youngsters will learn from them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I voted (essentially guessing) 3-5yrs apart being ideal but I've done 8yrs, 7yrs and currently 6yrs apart and it's all worked out just fine. my dogs have all been pretty youthful and extremely healthy seniors. I should also mention that I only keep 2 dogs. whenever one passes, I get another, generally btwn 7-12mos.... if I had baby puppies my opinion would likely be different.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister and Draven are 4 years apart. I am hoping to bring home a male GSD puppy this summer/fall so there would be a 3 year age difference between him and Draven.

I used to like the idea of 1-2 years apart but now I really like the 3-4 year age difference.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the idea of a 2-3 year gap. My two GSDs are 3 years apart. Carly is 6 and Russ is 3. I think it's time to add a puppy, LOL!


----------



## Rendezvous_At_Midnight (Mar 3, 2016)

Our two are currently 6 (though closer to 7) years appart. Typically I'd say at the minimum I like 1 year apart and typically for a "top" 4 years so it gives a nice balance between neurotic puppy energy and playful adult =)


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it depends somewhat on the breeds involved. I got three pugs about a year apart years ago, with no problems. They seemed to be happy and more laid-back. With a GSD that takes longer to mature and has more obedience and mind-work and exercise needs, I would prefer about three years between dogs. I have a question regarding timing of dogs - when planning to have one GSD and one small breed dog, is the opinion of you forum experts to get the GSD pup first, then the small breed pup three years later, OR visa versa? My limit in the future will be TWO dogs - my two favorite breeds being the GSD and the Chinese Crested Dog. My days of having a large pack are over!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I like 1-3 yrs difference. Within my current pack age ranges are 7, 5, 2 and will be adding another pup sometime this year...I prefer a gap since it allows me to focus on the younger pup, but not mandatory.


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

We have 3. 2 Huskies & 1 GSD. Our 1st is now just a little over 5 yrs. old. The 2nd is about 3 yrs. old. Our latest addition to the family is a year & a half. He's the GSD.


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

My first 2 were 1 year apart. We just lost our boy at 12. Our female is 11. We will be adding a pup to the mix in a month. Boy oh boy, it's been a long time since I've had a puppy. We are very excited, and I think my female will love having a companion. I do worry about the puppy annoying her at times though, since she is an older girl. I will have to make a huge commitment into tiring out that little ball of energy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also voted 2-3, but I've failed on that AGAIN..Masi will be 8 in April, Kizzy 2 in March, Kholee just turned 1


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Right now I have 3 female dogs living in the same small house. They all get along great. Two are mine, a 16 year old show line GSD and a 4 month old working line GSD puppy, the third dog is my husband's 5 year old springer spaniel. All three have polar opposite personalities and a big age gap so I think that's why it works so well. All 3 also gets tons of individualized attention and exercise.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I went with the 2 - 3 year gap.. 

Mine are 12, 4 and a 2.. It helps to have them up and running well into their training, before adding another... 

If your goal is to compete, maybe the 3 - 5 year gap is better..


----------

